

Venturocket - hoag
http://www.venturocket.com

======
hoag
To everybody at HN: excuse me for having missed the "approach to comments"
section and for having ignorantly posted a comment to my link. I'm new to
posting on HN and will make a point to follow the guidelines.

------
hoag
By the way, we are now accepting people for our closed beta: the first 100
sign-ups will be granted access.

